# Lyre lake



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

I will be getting the opportunity to fish Lyre Lake in Fairborn in a couple of weeks and was wondering if anyone on the site has had the chance to fish it in the last few years.Don't know much about the place other than it's a private club.Anything in the lake worth targeting or should we just have at it and see what happens? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I would try for pike since the state record is from there. I've caught big fat pike longer than the state record and they still weigh 4 or 5 lbs less. I think someone dropped a scuba weight in that pike.


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

I fish Lyre with a buddy who is a member. Nice Northern Pike population. Good bass and crappie pops as well as some walleye, but we spend most opportunities in the fall trolling deep divers or casting rapalas looking for those beefy Northerns. Weeds might make things tough until they have died off enough, they got pretty thick this year. Fishing a spinnerbait from shore though is usually my go-to if not on the boat. Good luck and make sure you play it by the book back there (sign in and the whole nine yards)...people takin umteen buddies back there and not following rules is what will shut down the opportunity for guys like me and you to guest fish. Cheers.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

What type of membership is required? Is this lake an invite only or is there some place a guy can find out more and sign up?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

It looks like you have a pretty awesome opportunity. I tried google searching the lake for some info and looks like they are really private and don't care for new members. So if anyone with a membership needs a new fishing partner I will shoot my current fishing partner to open up a spot.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a buddy who is a member and has been trying to get me on the list for the waiting list for 4 years, No luck yet. Its definitely a good ole boys club as far as memberships go. 

Agreed fishing for NP would be my best bet this time of year since not many places have them, the bass have been stunted out (way too many smaller fish) and they are working on that but the bass fishing is still good. 

Salmonid


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Which Lake is Lyre Lake? Is it part of the Quarry across from Wright-Patt? I have heard of it before and I think I fished it with a friend of the family when I was a child but I don't remember anything much about it.


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

From what my buddy (member) has told me, Salmonid hit it on the money...waiting list is almost impossible to get on. Seems like you have to be family of a member to have a snowballs chance of getting on. I badgered him for two years with no result and have pretty much settled on going with him when I can...luckily he fishes a ton more than me and the offer is usually there when I feel like it. There's definitely not a lot of info out there on the web either...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------

